# Eurostar Ruten?



## Skunk2000 (15. Mai 2002)

hi!
hab in der Schirmer-Sonderliste 2/2002 auf Seite 14 die Eurostar Taktiq Carp Rute gesehen!
Da heißt es 
superschlanke Blanks aus hochwertiger Kohlefaser, 
SIC-Ringe,
Edelstahl Schraubrollenhalter!
Sie hat 2.5lbs und kostet 32.95€
Was kann man überhaupt von Eurostar halten und kann man sagen die Rute taugt was?


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2002)

Hi Stefan,

ich habe auch 2 Eurostar Ruten und mit denen durchaus zufrieden.
Die Brandungsrute hat mich damals keine 100 DM gekostet und ist für die paar Mal im Jahr mehr als ausreichend. QUalität und Verarbeitung sind dafür absolut okay.
Meine 6 m Stippe ist superleicht und hat eine klasse Aktion. Karpfen von 45 cm waren problemlos an 0,12er Hauptschnur und 0,10er Vorfach auszudrillen.
Die Karpfenrute kenne ich nicht, aber für diesen Preis kannst Du da nicht viel falsch machen. Gibt schlechtere dafür!


----------



## Skunk2000 (15. Mai 2002)

erstmal danke franky für deine antwort!
schwanke zw. der Taktiq von Eurostar und der Prion Carp von Spro!
Das Prob ist die Spro hat nur 2,25lbs und die Taktiq 2.5 daher bevorzuge ich die Taktiq!
Oder ich nehm einfach beide!  :q


----------



## Bergi (15. Mai 2002)

Hi Skunk!
Ich will dir ganz ehrlich sagen das ich von billig Sachen nicht viel halte!Dafür habe ich zu schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.Für dich als Anfänger ist das OK,ich hab auch so angefangen,aber wenn du dir sicher bist das du weiterhin damit angeln willst,dann würde ich mir überlegen ein bisschen zu sparen und Qualität kaufen.Du wirst merken dass sie nicht nur besser Verarbeitet und teurer sind,sondern das ganze feeling viel besser ist!Also überlegs dir mal!
Ansonsten nimm lieber die Rute von Eurostar.Die scheint mir besser zu sein.

Bergi


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2002)

Hi Stefan, 

sorry, aber wegen der 0,25 Pound (ca. 7 g WG) würde ich da nicht lange fackeln und die Spro nehmen.......
Hast Du sicher mehr Freude dran.


----------



## Pottwal (22. Mai 2002)

Gehe nach allgemeinen Grundsätzen aus,

prüfe die Ringe ( scharfkantik, Material vielleicht zu weich ??), prüfe die Aktion, der Händler hält die Spitze am Boden fest und Du ziehst hoch,

prüfe den Rollenhalter, leichte Verstellbarkeit + fester Sitz, und liegt die Rute gut in der Hand.

Da ohnehin kaum noch Ruten in Deutschland produziert werden,
ist Marke eher Wurst

P.S. meinen ersten Karpfen habe ich 1975 mit einer Bambusrute gefangen, ging auch... :g


----------



## Skunk2000 (22. Mai 2002)

Nochmal danke an alle die geantwortet haben!
Habe (bis jetzt) noch keine der beiden Ruten gekauft!
Wenn ich meinen richtigen (Erwachsenen-) Angelschein habe, dann darf ich ka sowieso mit 2 Ruten angeln, nur gleich 2 zu kaufen..., naja ich weiß nicht!
Ich hole mir jetzt erstmal die Taktiq und wenn die nichts ist kann ich sie ja immernoch zurückschicken und die Prion holen, oder?


----------

